# Advice on jackets and pants appreciated



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

oakley makes great gear and that's typically what I wear when I'm riding, but I wouldn't pay that much for that jacket.

You can pick up a goretex jacket from oakley for only $80 more









Oakley Great Ascent Jacket | Oakley Store

Oakley gear also has a skirt system like volcom, where the skirt on the bottom of the jacket buttons up with the pants. I don't know if it works as well as the volcom zipper style, but I've never had any issues with snow down my ass crack. 

Here's the matching goretex pants to the jacket I listed above.









Oakley Great Ascent Pant | Oakley Store

**EDIT: Just read into these two models and they do, in fact, have a zip-in skirt system. For just an additional amount of cash, you're in goretex. **


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

I have ziptech and it is amazing, especially for those early days when you fall all over the place. It's not essential (everyone else I know alternates tucking in their layers and/or just deals with getting snow up their back occasionally) but if you're buying from scratch anyway, it is really, really nice to have. Sometimes I forget to zip up and notice the first time I fall.

Personally I would stay away from white because it stains easier. It's less of a factor for jackets I guess, but I have orange pants and they already have black stains on the knees. I'm hoping they come out when I wash my gear at the end of the season, but it's something to consider if that sort of thing bugs you.


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip *backstop13*. Is the goretex one a major upgrade and is it worth the extra dime? The difference is only $45 here, as Oakley is for some reason cheaper here in Europe. 

The white jacket goes for $270 here - is it a _bad_ jacket, or is the other jacket just much better compared to it? :]

*Kayeby*
The overall quality on the Volcom products is good as well? :]*


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

If you're at that price point already, then I would say Gore-Tex is more than worth a 45 dollar upgrade. That's just me though.

If you can get away with it, you might try riding a few times before dropping big coin on outerwear though. Unless you might use it for non-snowboarding purposes. I usually just use a heavy hooded sweatshirt, cheap Burton pants and good baselayer and I'm good down to 10 degrees F or so. If it's colder then I have a cheaper shell jacket to throw over top or a light fleece shirt as a mid layer. Pretty heavy guy like you (and me) is going to be sweating like a mutha anyways.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Torden said:


> Thanks for the tip *backstop13*. Is the goretex one a major upgrade and is it worth the extra dime? The difference is only $45 here, as Oakley is for some reason cheaper here in Europe.


Goretex is definitely a major upgrade. Not only does it keep you dryer, it's going to breathe more too. Imagine wearing a garbage bag and going for a jog. All the sweat from your body is going to condense on the inside of the bag and then you're going to be soaking wet. Goretex fabric breathes and allows the moisture from you sweating to escape, while keeping you dry on the outside as well due to the elements. There's nothing wrong with the Ascertain jacket, you're just going to get a much better jacket without spending much extra money.

Here's a good article from evo.com explaining waterproof ratings. 

Waterproof Ratings and Breathability Guide | evo

The oakley gear I recommended is two layer I believe. It will be a substantial upgrade over the 15k/15k Ascertain jacket you were orginally looking at. For a mere $45 dollar upgrade, it's a no brainer in my opinion, especially riding in Norway. 3L goretex would be even better, like Burton AK or Arc'teryx gear, but will cost additional money.

And like Trapper suggested, before you drop major coin on outerware, maybe you should ride a few days at a local resort to see how wet the conditions are.


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

Torden said:


> The white jacket goes for $270 here - is it a _bad_ jacket, or is the other jacket just much better compared to it? :]


I don't think it's a bad jacket but in the US at least you can do better for the price. I got my goretex jacket and pants (last season) for around $130 each. Your mileage may vary though - if you're an average sized guy it's going to be much harder to find what you want at steep markdowns. For $45 I would upgrade to goretex, but I'm in the PNW and I don't know what the weather is like in your area.



Torden said:


> The overall quality on the Volcom products is good as well? :]*


I've only worn them ~10 days so I can't say how they hold up long-term but so far I have no complaints. The zips are smooth, the fabric has held up well, and it's very comfortable. My pants and jacket were their top of the line shells for that year so I don't know if that makes a difference, but I'm really happy with the quality.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My Volcom stuff is awesome, my main setup has about 150 days on it, no manufacturing defects, still waterproof, looks almost new after a wash.

Git u some!:thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Patagonia SnowShot...love it.


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

So I found this from Volcom:









Details:
Click here.

Although it is more expensive than the Oakley one with Gore-Tex. o _o
2000 NOK equals 365 USD.

So, so far it seems like I'll be going for *backstop13*'s suggestion.


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

One more question... do I need to buy anything special for the layer beneath the jacket? Or will a normal jumper be enough?


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Torden said:


> One more question... do I need to buy anything special for the layer beneath the jacket? Or will a normal jumper be enough?


I just wear thermals and a tshirt which is comfy. So no u don't need to get anything else unless u don't have any other warm clothing then a jacket.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

What is better: separate jackets and pants or one-piecers?


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

One-piece suits. But only if you look like this:










I personally think one-piece suits are completely ridiculous. Nothing screams yuppy like a one-sy, especially around the resort.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> One-piece suits.
> 
> 
> I personally think one-piece suits are completely ridiculous. Nothing screams yuppy like a one-sy, especially around the resort.


And is such one ridiculous too?)))


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Belka said:


> And is such one ridiculous too?)))


Is that YOU? 'cause that outfit... No es bueno.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought my first volcom jacket recently because it was last seasons and it was on sale ($200). I bought the Landvick TDS jacket and it seems like it's a pretty good jacket for really cold weather. It's light and has goretex as well has some insulation without being too bulky. Lots of great features with that jacket.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Is that YOU? 'cause that outfit... No es bueno.


That's not me, I just saw this suit in one group in social network and think it looks nice. I mean not the pattern but how it fits that girl. Looks comfortable and cute.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Belka said:


> And is such one ridiculous too?)))


If that onesy has a fur rimmed hood...........I'm buying one.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Torden said:


> One more question... do I need to buy anything special for the layer beneath the jacket? Or will a normal jumper be enough?


It all depends on the temperatures. For me personally this is how I break it down for varying temperatures 

<23F: gortex shell, light down midlayer (patagonia nano puff), shirt, thermal (ninja suit)
23-30F: gortex shell, polyester hoody, t-shirt, thermal (ninja suit)
>30F: gortex shell, t-shirt, thermal (ninja suit)
For the bottom half I usually just wear shorts over my ninja suit but if it's really cold I wear a fleece long sleeve.

A nice thermal goes a long way. You just need to layer up according to the temperatures, nothing special is really needed. Once you get experience you'll start to get an idea of what layers feel right to you. Just don't wear cotton clothing because it retains moisture.


----------

